# Sparkle: Illness



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

So i have started a new thread as was going to moan but just as i was going to write I read your post Sparkle.Came back from holiday sunday. Have picked up an illness but my so called IBS has gone mad. The back pain around my kidneys and up my spine are terrible. Never really had it in the back before. Wow it has made me boiling hot. My chest is just full of liquid that keeps popping and I fell absolutely horrendous.Any ideas how to help these symptoms people.Please no one say go the doctor as I have given up with that lot.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I think you might have a kidney infection. The symptoms sounds pretty similar to what I get when I have one...so...and I know you didn't want to hear this...go see your doctor 'cause it requires antibiotics to clear it up. Go ASAP since it will only get worse and you risk being hospitalized...Also if it goes on to long your kidneys can loose function or totally shut down...not pleasant...trust me on this one







Hope you feel better soon!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Jamie,Hate to say it but doctors can cure some probs (IBS isnt one of them but they are pretty good with kidneys and it is very important to take care of those guys....a quick trip, pee in a cup, and some antibiotics could save you alot of grief. Drink plenty of fluids as well to keep everything moving. I can generally take care of a very low grade kidney infection with two or three glasses of cranberry juice.Sorry To Mention A Doc,Andy


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry Jamie, i hate to say it. But you sound like you need a doctor. You can't mess about withyour kidneys.Hopefully, but now you will have seen one. So how are you doing?


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

As someone who had an evil kidney infection months a go, with the worst back pain I've ever had and a fever, I'd say go to your doctor on this one.Mine started off with UTI type symptoms ie it hurt so much to pee *yeek* but then it got much worse very quickly and i had to give in and see my GP. The antibiotics might upset your IBS so make sure you take a probiotic supplement (i take mulitboinata - the seven seas one) and eat as many probiotic yoghurts as you can.Hope you feel better soon!xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

*spastic writing:*I meant to write multibionta not mluitobaona or whatever i wrote!Anyway, hope you're doing okay x


----------

